# Detailed Shading?



## Celandyne (Dec 6, 2016)

I have to do a drawing of objects resembling a circle, sphere and a cube and then another drawing where the aame are transformed. So I did these of a candle, christmas ornament and a box. But Im really bad at shading and never quite know what to do. I tried to hatching one way as well as cross contour, or something, I dont quite remember. These dont look very good do they? Could someone please give me some tips on how to shade these still lifes.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

First be consistent with the light source. The shadows go from dark to light. Shading can be done with cross hatching, with the grain or blended. There is a lot more to learn but this is more than enough for you to start with.


----------

